# Teileberatung DDU Cheap Trick



## aeonflux3dfx (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Bin grad dabei mir über die Wintermonate ein DDU CT als Zweitfahrrad zusammen zu bauen. Es sollte wartungsarm,verhältnissmaßig günstig  und alles mitmachen. Bin mir aber beim LRS und Federgabel noch nicht sicher und würde mich über eure Meinungen freuen.
LRS: Onyx Naben mit Single Track 

Federgabel: Pike 454 U-Turn 
                 MZ 55 tst2 (wobei`s die nirgends gibt außer auf MZ Homepage)
                 MZ Z1 RC2 ETA (150 mm vielleicht zuviel des guten)

Vielen Dank im Voraus
aeonflux3dfx


----------



## Big-Hiter (18. Oktober 2007)

Servus bist du von Neuburg an der D.---wenn ja wäre ja lustig noch ne Sau aus meiner Gegend hier rumfahren zusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (18. Oktober 2007)

Bei der Gabelwahl würde ich mal folgendes berücksichtigen. Die 55 wird in hoher Stückzahl an einem neuen Standort montiert und ist eine Neuentwicklung. Ich vermute mal dass das sehr lange dauern kann bis es die im Aftermarket gibt und ich könnte mir vorstellen dass da Qualitätsprobleme ein Thema werden könnten. Wenn es ein Sorglosbike werden soll würde ich da eher zur z1 light eta, die 2006er ohne die kronenschrauben, tendieren. Die ist recht einfach aufgebaut, da kann man auch mal selber was dran machen wie z.b. öl wechseln und die hat sich im allgemeinen bewährt. Billiger wird die ebenfalls.


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (18. Oktober 2007)

Ja bin ich


----------



## TheTomminator (18. Oktober 2007)

Die Z1 gibt es übrigens auch als z1 sport eta mit 130mm


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (18. Oktober 2007)

An die habe ich auch schon gedacht


----------



## mani.r (18. Oktober 2007)

hab grad vor ein paar wochen ein ddu für ne freundin zusammengebaut mit der marzocchi all mountain 3. die gibts ganz günstig und passte gut dazu zum ddu mit den 130mm federwegs. davor hatte ich eine 66 drinnen aber das zuviel des guten.
onyxnaben sind gut aber mit den singletacks hab ich es nicht so. hab die 321 von mavic rein.


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (18. Oktober 2007)

mani.r schrieb:


> hab grad vor ein paar wochen ein ddu für ne freundin zusammengebaut mit der marzocchi all mountain 3. die gibts ganz günstig und passte gut dazu zum ddu mit den 130mm federwegs. davor hatte ich eine 66 drinnen aber das zuviel des guten.
> onyxnaben sind gut aber mit den singletacks hab ich es nicht so. hab die 321 von mavic rein.



Steckachse sollte sie schon haben. Mavic 321 mit Onyx hört sich auch gut an.
Was ich bis jetzt raus gehört habe, führt kein Weg an der Z1 vorbei. 2007 oder 2006


----------



## TheTomminator (18. Oktober 2007)

Die mit den 321ern baugleichen 729er hab ich auch schon arg missbraucht und das scheint denen sogar zu gefallen. Ist ne absolute top Felge.
Die 2007er Z1 find ich gar nicht gut. Nur weil die meinen sie müssten an die ur Z1 erinnern und wieder orange lackieren, meinetwegen, aber deshalb die Krone wieder zu verschrauben, was technisch schlechter und längst überholt ist find ich völlig daneben. Deshalb lieber die in meinen Augen bessere 2006er Z1, das Innenleben von 2006er und 2007er ist wohl eh identisch.


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (18. Oktober 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Die mit den 321ern baugleichen 729er hab ich auch schon arg missbraucht und das scheint denen sogar zu gefallen. Ist ne absolute top Felge.
> Die 2007er Z1 find ich gar nicht gut. Nur weil die meinen sie müssten an die ur Z1 erinnern und wieder orange lackieren, meinetwegen, aber deshalb die Krone wieder zu verschrauben, was technisch schlechter und längst überholt ist find ich völlig daneben. Deshalb lieber die in meinen Augen bessere 2006er Z1, das Innenleben von 2006er und 2007er ist wohl eh identisch.



Eine  light hab ich nicht gefunden aber diese hier
http://www.actionsports.de/Federgabeln-Daempfer/Marzocchi-Z1-Sport-ETA-150mm-2006::10556.html
 und der Preis geht auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Marina (18. Oktober 2007)

felgen würd ich auch zur 321 tendieren, ist von der breite her der singletrack sehr ähnlich, aber ist viel steifer und verdellt auch nicht so leicht. hat 1 saison vorne und hinten am dhler überlebt, is ne super wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeonflux3dfx (19. Oktober 2007)

Dann steht der LRS schon mal fest. Onyx Naben mit Mavic 321.
Bei der Federgabel wirds auf ne 2006 Z1 Sport Eta rauslaufen weiß nur nicht 130mm oder 150mm was meint ihr. Laut Jürgen 130mm Ideal aber 150mm + Sag geht auch noch in Ordnung oder ?


----------



## Mr.A (19. Oktober 2007)

ich würde eine Pike reinbauen,spricht einfach besser an als die Z1.
( hatte schon  beide )
Einbauhöhe dürfte mit 140mm fast gleich sein wie die 130mm z1.

Gruß,Alex


----------



## Grüner Hulk (22. Oktober 2007)

Hatte eine MZ mit 150 mm montiert. Fand ich korrekt, andere nicht. Is wohl Geschmacksache. Glück auf!


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (23. Oktober 2007)

Hab jetzt nach langer Suche im Internet doch noch eine MZ light ETA 2006 gefunden. Passt bestimmt vorzüglich  zu meinem weißen Rahmen.


----------



## Marina (3. November 2007)

macht die pike nen dauernden dh-einsatz mit? 
bin grad auch am suchen, weil ich mein 66 nich travlen kann ohne spezialwerkzeug -.-
die Z1 kam mir auch gleich in den sinn, alles andere hat leider immer 160mm -.- will eine mit den maximal zulässigen 150mm weil ich damit eben auch dh fahren will (für 4x hab ich noch ne andere gabel).
also lieber pike mit 10mm weniger oder die z1? 
ich frag mcih halt, performt die pike mit 140 besser als ne z1 mit 150?
ne 150er 66 is leider schwer noch zu finden... oder hat jemand etwa das spezialwerkzeug?^^


----------



## Mr.A (3. November 2007)

also die Pike performt definitiv besser, sprich sie nutzt besser den Federweg
aus, und spricht auch sensibler an...
Für ständigen DH Einsatz mit großen Sprüngen würd ich denoch die Z1 empfehlen, eventuell mit weicher Feder.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (3. November 2007)

danke für die prompte antwort.
hmmm, bei mri wird die gale ja nicht so stark beansprucht wie bei euch jungs... ich fahr schließlich au 321er im ständigen dh-einsatz 
weitere meinungen bitte 
lässt sich die pike im getravelten zustand auch noch gut im 4x un dirt fahren?


----------



## Mr.A (3. November 2007)

...vorteil bei der pike ist das sich die performance kaum verändert wenn sie getravelt wird.

Gruß


----------



## Wipp (5. November 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> danke für die prompte antwort.
> hmmm, bei mri wird die gale ja nicht so stark beansprucht wie bei euch jungs... ich fahr schließlich au 321er im ständigen dh-einsatz
> weitere meinungen bitte
> lässt sich die pike im getravelten zustand auch noch gut im 4x un dirt fahren?



hi

also ich hatte mal kurzzeitig ein 66 mit 170mm in dem teil mit grösse M
ich fand das auch nicht so unvorteilhaft, und könnte mir vorstellen, das das im Berg ganz gut kommt. Wenn der jü das dir als co team rideress nicht explizit verbietet, würde ich die doch mal einfach fahren. zum 4x oder dirten ist die natürlich einwenig hoch, das ist richtig. ich hab meine jetzt runtergesetzt mittels einem Kit aus den USA für 45eu.
siehe hier






wenn du eine für alles willst würde ich eine domain mit 115-160 auch mal in betracht zu ziehen  

cu

wipp

ps  rücksprache mit jü ist aber immer noch die beste lösung


----------



## Marina (5. November 2007)

hab mich jetz aber doch für die z1 entschieden, nachdem ich sie gestern in wildbad einmal getestet habe. fährt sich super und für 4x hab ich ja noch meien alte gabel, sieht net so toll aus, funktioniert aber gut.
danke jungs


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (10. November 2007)

Habe meine Z1 Light ETA bekommen  fehlt nur noch der LRS.
Was hat das Cheap Trick eigentlich für eine max. Reifenfreiheit.
Habe noch einen Satz neue Maxxis Highroller 2.5 rumliegen gehen die noch oder ist 2.5 schon zu breit ?


----------

